# IPsec to home FreeBSD server.



## generic (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi guys,

At work I have blocked outgoing ssh connections, I've been told that I can use IPsec to connect to (and I do have client installed on my laptop), but I do not know where to start. I did read VPN over IPsec, but that seems to be a bit different scenario. What I need is just to use client on my laptop to connect to FreeBSD server outside the corporate network.

Any hints on that?


----------



## gkontos (Feb 9, 2019)

There are many guides on the Internet and here in the forums on how to set up an IPSEC VPN server.


----------



## obsigna (Feb 9, 2019)

You want to install a dial-in VPN service on your home server. L2TP/IPsec would be supported by most clients out of the box, namely Windows XP, 7-10, Linux, FreeBSD >=11.2, Android, macOS, and iOS. This means you won’t need to install anything on the client.

On how to set up a L2TP/IPsec service on my FreeBSD home server, I wrote a BLog post. This is in German language, however, you can use the Bing translation service in order to better understand the article.





						L2TP/IPsec-VPN-Einwahl auf den FreeBSD-Home-Server
					






					obsigna.com
				



Translation by the Bing-Translator


----------

